
I kill every VPS I touch - adantey
https://blog.ssdnodes.com/blog/i-kill-every-vps-i-touch/
======
corwin7
I tried ordering the SSDNodes 24GB $10 month server to replace my 2GB Linode
server. Appears to be a scam as they immediately canceled the order after I
put in my credit card. I'll probably have another $6,000 Rite Aid purchase on
my card next month....

~~~
XERQ
Hey there,

Thanks for reaching out and sorry to hear about the issues you’re
experiencing. We use several different services for managing fraud, and one of
them flagged your IP. Not sure why since everything else looks fine, so we
reviewed and approved your order.

We also use Stripe for payment processing, so we never see your credit card
details.

Let us know if you have any questions.

~~~
mbushey
Kind of strange considering I'm at work, it's a static IP, and work is a
Fintec company owned by a bank. Anyway thanks for quickly resolving the issue;
The server is up and I'm SSHed in.

